# How to start a cotton wood tree from buds



## EXCALIBER (Mar 3, 2011)

I cut down a cotton wood that had some little branches or twigs coming off of it and was wanting to see if I could get them to grow, then transplant them outside. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## yooper (Mar 3, 2011)

do some searches on rooting hormone. It works well to clone plants.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## EXCALIBER (Mar 3, 2011)

yooper said:


> do some searches on rooting hormone. It works well to clone plants.:msp_thumbsup:


 
I have some root hormone here just was wondering do I make a clean straight across, or diagonal cut, then roll it in hormone, then put in water? Directions are very vague on hormone and was hoping to have someone who had done this successfully before to give me a rundown on how they did it.


----------



## yooper (Mar 3, 2011)

I cut it diagonally dip it in the hormone then into dirt. I have never went from hormone to water. I am sure someone that has cloned trees will chime in. I have never done trees.


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 9, 2011)

*rooting hormone IBA*

IBA Indole-3-butyric acid comes in different concentrations

Hortus USA: Rhizopon AA #1,2,3 Dry Powder Rooting Hormones

green wood cuttings take about 3 months, hard wood about 6 months.

choose the right concentration, dip it in powder, remove excess with a gentle tap

pot it up in growing media. I use a mix with a low air filled porosity that will support the the cutting and not damage the new roots (think little white hairs) each time they are watered or the wind blows they can tear off.

be patient dont touch them or you will break the new roots.

do lots of them untill you work out what works for you. each species of plant is a little different.

learners can have a 90% failure rate, with practice this will drop to 20% or less.

diagonal cut exposes more of the cambium layer = more space for roots to sprout from.

Some times I use a very sharp knife and steady hand and peal the bark of one side of the end like pealing an apple, but only enough to expose the cambium with out cutting into it.

edit

look for a node and cut just below the node


----------



## Iron Head (Mar 15, 2011)

Where I'm at Cottonwood is a worthless weed.
Any branch stuck in moist soil will develope roots. Even the leaves will root.
I know that Cottonwood is one of a few trees that thrives on heavy wet soil. But there are other trees that also do well on this type of soil. In late spring and early summer, they will produce cotton/seeds that gets all over your car, air filters, windows, and everywhere.
May I ask why you would want to propagate this plant?


----------



## EXCALIBER (Mar 17, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> Where I'm at Cottonwood is a worthless weed.
> Any branch stuck in moist soil will develope roots. Even the leaves will root.
> I know that Cottonwood is one of a few trees that thrives on heavy wet soil. But there are other trees that also do well on this type of soil. In late spring and early summer, they will produce cotton/seeds that gets all over your car, air filters, windows, and everywhere.
> May I ask why you would want to propagate this plant?


 
Live in Nebraska, land of sand, getting a tree to grow almost impossible where I live. Tried many trees, both small and large and only have 4 live trees left, out of over two hundred. Cottonwoods are growing at my neighbors so figured get started with them and they are fast growing, then plant other trees once the cottonwoods produce some protection for them.


----------



## Iron Head (Mar 17, 2011)

EXCALIBER said:


> Live in Nebraska, land of sand, getting a tree to grow almost impossible where I live. Tried many trees, both small and large and only have 4 live trees left, out of over two hundred. Cottonwoods are growing at my neighbors so figured get started with them and they are fast growing, then plant other trees once the cottonwoods produce some protection for them.


 
You might want to compare elevations and water table between you and your neighbors. To the best of my knowledge Cottonwood prefers wet feet so they may not do well in sandy soil. I have very heavy soft soil and cottonwood grows like weeds on my property.
Down the road from me is a salmon creek restoration project and they took 3 foot branch cuttings around a couple inches in diameter and just stuck it into the ground and they all grew. I guess, like everything else trees will thrive when all of their requirements and conditions are meet. Good luck.


----------



## Neem (Apr 2, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> Where I'm at Cottonwood is a worthless weed.
> Any branch stuck in moist soil will develope roots. Even the leaves will root.
> I know that Cottonwood is one of a few trees that thrives on heavy wet soil. But there are other trees that also do well on this type of soil. In late spring and early summer, they will produce cotton/seeds that gets all over your car, air filters, windows, and everywhere.
> May I ask why you would want to propagate this plant?


 
:hmm3grin2orange:

Same here...many people have special filters on cars and trucks...and they replace it every year after all those flying white seeds are over... just like snow sometimes....lots of people allergic to it too in a very bad way...and also it is not good at all for firewood...anyway i wouldn't call it a worthless weed 
We have many of them here in north of Italy,lots of varieties ...many Populus nigra and alba (black and white poplar). Long lines of fastigiate black poplars in the country on road sides.
In ancient Rome there was plenty of them near roads and paths where people were walking ...Romans called it "Arbor Populi"., the tree of the people..that's why the name Populus. 
I like them....not their seeds :msp_wink:


----------

